# Mesquite Bench



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Or...another practice piece. Hey, I'm getting better, at least. To be honest, this was difficult but I'm learning and that's the key. I'm also going through all the mesquite I milled so I hae to go find some more!

It wasn't going to have feet initially but it didn't have enough support. Its plenty sturdy if it holds my fat...err...behind...

I don't really like the look of the feet but in absence of proper tools to do something really nice...well, there you go. Its going in the house, not for firewood but its certainly not a saleable piece. 

Finished with a couple coats of Danish Oil. 

























That said,incremental improvements are a positive development. I'm going to get to work on a workshop and some smaller stuff for now, some cutting boards and building up a stash of wood.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's cool. Don't knock your work. It's unique and it's rustic. Those two together are a great pair. Lol 
Your doing a fine job my friend.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

You could remove the feet, cut down the legs and lag bolt the feet back on up through the bottom.
It does look good either way, and the wood choice is nice.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the character of the wood and ya done a fine job. One Idea for the feet would be to just add 2''x3'' (or what every size) pieces to the existing legs.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like it. its rustic. howd u attach the legs to the bottom of it?


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i like it. its rustic. howd u attach the legs to the bottom of it?


*cough* dowels.....

I got lazy and used deck screws and camoflaged them with dowels but that was a disaster of sorts. Rounded off heads and whatnot. 

Like I said, I learned alot....partly, what tools I should go and get when I have the chance....like a table saw for one. Anyhow, thanks all for the kind words. I'm determined to get better and keep trucking.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks good tho. dont trash it. i like the crotch in the top


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Man yeah, I like the look of the top. Like Dom says, its rustic, and looks good. Be proud of it.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, I really love mesquite and I have alot of it to harvest myself and use. I have a huge burl over at my FIL's house, still wondering what we are going to do with it. Alot of times, gnarly old mesquite trees develop big, fat burls out on limbs that get too heavy and break the whole limb off in storms. So that's what I've been hunting for and actually have glued up and roughed out on the lathe right now. Hope to finish thatproject today.


----------



## Raselei (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't knock your work man, that's a good looking bench. My wife glanced over my shoulder and said "why haven't you made me one of those?"


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Sturdy Bench*

Nice piece looks great!:thumbsup:
Lee


----------

